# Window Blinds for Double Hung Windows (2")



## 7 VII 7

We have a large number of double hung windows. This is not our picture but we have two wide not three wide like the picture.









We want to put inside hanging blinds 2" width wood blinds but not sure how that will fit depth wise for our windows. You can see the depth of the windows is not that deep and I am afraid that when we hang them they will hit the middle lip and the bottom window pane when opened and put down.

Is that really an issue? I feel like if you look at the profile of the window (face on the wall looking at the window) you will see it slanted from the top over the middle lip and then over the bottom window... am I crazy to think that?

What other options do my wife and I have to hang inside blinds.

Also these blinds we want to install will also have drapes over the window also.

Thanks!


----------



## SeniorSitizen

*blinds*

If you google - hanging blinds - there are videos that make it look fairly simple with the correct hardware for your particular windows. I'd prefer buying local on something of this nature so measurements can be taken to the retailer and you should be able to get your questions answered there. 

I'm suspecting the mounting hardware is made for different width louvers and you won't have a problem and they will look beautiful.


----------



## concretemasonry

For an inside mount, you probably have to look at 1" mini blinds. For 2", you are probably looking at an outside mount.

Since the photo shown is not your specific window, everything is a guess.

I have had great luck on line buying some custom complex combinations (2 or 3 sets on one head rail, etc.) for both inside and outside mounts (including ceiling mounts), but they were exclusively 1" blinds (the heavier gauge thickness is very nice). The key is good measurements and a call is always handled well. The blinds are usually the same brands as decorators use, but you hang and measure yourself, but the service is faster and they are much cheaper.

Dick


----------



## bobtheblindguy

You don't have enough room to do a inside mount based on this picture. What you are talking about is mounting them inside the jam. I have seen people mount like this before, but your right you will hit as you raise and lower. Also you won't beable to raise your window completly since you blind will be in the way. One option is to do a mock inside mount. This is uded if you don't have the room for a IM but don't want to cover your trim. Here's what it looks like.

Mock inside mount picture 1
Mock inside mount picture 2


----------



## user1007

You could try a semi-hidden ceiling mount system. No way you can pull of 2" blinds as a traditional inside mount with what you have. 

Why do you need 2" slats and why determined to have interior mounts?


----------



## Two Knots

I have two inch blinds mounted on my window frame, is
that what you mean?


----------



## Two Knots

sorry the photo is so dark, posting from my I -Pad and I'm new at this.

hope this is better.


----------



## Blindscanada

I would recommend that you use 2" blinds and mount them on the trim of the window. Make sure you order custom blinds and you can get he headrail with returns which will fix the side view of the blinds. Once the drapery is hung over the blinds you won't see the side profile at all which leaves one issue...

That issue being the blind bottom rail sticking our further than the sill. To that end I would recommend ordering a sill plate from he Palm Beach shutter collection.

I f you have any questions let me know.

J.


----------



## peachmarie

*Having a similar problem*

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but I have the same windows, double hung (not three). Am purchasing pleated blinds and do not have enough clearance up top for the bracket, so I have to do outside hung. However, I noticed that some blinds are mounted on the trim, vs. completely on the outside. Is there any pro or con to one way or the other? I prefer the look where you see some of the trim, vs. the blind covering the entire window. Really bummed I can't do an inside blind. When the blind store told me how to measure, they only told me for inside or outside, but not on the trim. Any input is appreciated!


----------

